# Mentor in Texas?



## Jenvy (Feb 20, 2013)

Hello,

I am new to the board and am looking for a breeder in the Houston area who would be willing to mentor. I have helped handlers show Goldens several times and am a professional handler myself. I have always admired and loved the Goldens, their sweet expressions and wagging tails always make me melt! I'd love to find a breeder who would be willing to teach me about this wonderful breed. I'd love to learn their history, breeding and picking puppies as well as hands on grooming and show ring presentation.

If anyone within the Houston area would be willing to teach me, please email at [email protected] or PM me.

Thanks so much!
Rose


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Best thing is to join your local GRC and get active in their events. This will demonstrate to the longstanding breeders that you are serious and commited and help you make those contacts. GHGRC


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

As stated above, join your local GR club. 

I just did and I did not realize how much the club has to offer. The members range from all walks of life, and are involved in various golden and dog activities.


----------



## luvgld7 (Jan 23, 2008)

Rose,

In addition to joining the Greater Houston Golden Retriever Club, try to go to their Speciality on Friday March 15th at the Farm and Ranch (#1 Abercrombie Drive - at Hwy 6). I believe they will also hold a membership meeting after the show, so contact them ahead of time and let them know if you can attend. If you can't go on Friday, many of the members will be showing the next two days, on Saturday and Sunday.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

I'd recommend Brianna Bischoff. She is located in the Houston area, I believe. David and Jennifer Harper are also professional handlers and have been quite successful with the Goldens they have shown in the past.


----------

